# 3 different psychic's all said BFP!!



## tel83 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thought i would just tell my story on Psychic's, i have been seeing a medium called iris for the past 9 years and have always found her really good, for the past 7 years i having been going hoping she would tell me that i would be pregnant really soon but every reading she always said that i would have a little girl but i would have to wait for her, i always tried to take the readings with a pinch of salt but it always made me hopefull, i started to feel that maybe she was remembering me and knew what to say so i decided to try someone new, i saw another lady and told her nothing not even my name the things she told me were pretty spot on and she told me that i would be having a little girl real soon i just needed to be positive, so i thought that i should give it a go and stop seeing mediums just start being positive, that didn't last and i saw an advert in a pub for tarrot card readings, never done that before so just wanted to give it a go, to my surprise the first card he turned over was a pregnancy card! i couldn't believe it! he also said that to get positive things in my life i needed to be positive. So 3 different psychics and the same readings, even if they are all clever and trained in what to say it was worth the money to make me feel better and i have now took the advise and i feel really positive. Hopefully their predictions come true!     (sorry for the long post)


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey Tel83

Thank you for sharing this, I went to see a psychic last year and she said that I would have a boy in 3 years and that I would also adopt one, I have wanted to adopt for ages since I was 18 so that was no surprise, but I am hoping I wont have to wait 3 years and that I have twins... I should be happy for one but 2 would make me estactic (and tired LOL donor has twins in the family.)

I have been wanting to have another reading but just cant afford £50 and the journey and wish I could find one that was accurate over the phone. Anyway thank you for sharing and goodf luck

BB x


----------



## tel83 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just incase anyone was wondering i got a   today!!!
so it seems they might be right, just have to wait and see if it a girl or boy or one of each


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratz hun!!


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations on your  !!!! 

I have seen three psychics over the years (and even when we weren't trying to get pregnant) all 3 said we would have twins!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations Tel on your BFP x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations hun

xx


----------

